# My husbands family hate me.



## socompletelyconfused (Dec 2, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for almost 7 years. In this whole time, I have only seen his fathers side of the family once. Suddenly, his grandmother attacks me in a public forum claiming that "I was a wiley woman and told my husband not to speak to her" and that "I knew they were close and set it up so they couldn't see eachother". Now the thing is he was adopted by his stepfather and his biological father and that side of the family, including the grandmother, stopped all contact until his father contacted him after he and I had been together for almost 2 years. He never mentioned her and she herself confessed to not contacting or seeing him but it was all my fault. My husband doesn't want to talk them because they never wanted anything to do with him. I tried telling his grandmother that he was an adult and that he could talk to her if he wanted, but she kept claiming I was controlling him. Any ideas of what I can do about this? That whole side of his family keeps posting lies about me on the public site and my husband is upset but won't do anything because he wants nothing to do with them.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If it's "that side of the family" and on a site such as FB I would think the postings are only being seen by "that side of the family" and your husband wants nothing to do with "that side of the family" I would suggest to stop reading any of their post, delete all their names from your friends list and erase them from your lives.


----------



## Piecukonis (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh man, I am going through the EXACT same thing with my husbands family. He has not had a relationship with his mother or family at all and does not want to, won't call them, won't visit. Once we had kids suddenly his mom wants in his life and he just outright refuses. Well, I tried to pull everyone together because I am a big family person and it backfired so bad. I started talking to his mom, which then turned into her asking me to have him contact her and so on, then when he never did and he told me to butt out she attacked me on a public forum as well saying that it was all my fault that he was not having any relationship with her and that I was controlling him. I also told her that he was an adult who made his own choice and that I did try to have us all be close but she says I lie.

I have just learned to walk away from it. If hubby does not want relations with his family, then leave it be and don't contact them again. It's not worth it. Just focus on your family and relationship and if someday he wants to have a relationship with them then support him. Although I will admit, after the way I was treated I would be just fine with my hubby not persuing a relationship with his mother in the future. My kids don't know them nor care to.


----------



## Boundry (Dec 18, 2012)

Totally agreed with Cooper.

"delete all their names from your friends list and erase them from your lives. 
"


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

You should actually be happy, you don't have to put up with them or their crap.
Who cares what they say about you just concentrate on the ones who do love you


----------

